# Community College then Transfer



## yawnface86 (May 26, 2007)

Anybody else do this route? 

If so, what community college from and to which film school?

I am trying to write gather one from each major university to start a book or something.

 I already have FSU and USC, but if you are at either let me know.


----------



## braininabox (May 26, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that a community college will offer credits that are transferable to an art school. (usually the courses are very specific and unique) 

However I was able to go that route because even though my school offers some artistic degrees, it is most definitely not an art school at all, and they require a lot of liberal arts/math/etc.
So I took two semesters at a community college to get econ/psych/english/etc classes out of the way.


----------



## yawnface86 (May 26, 2007)

Hard to believe? I am not sure what you mean. You graduate with an AA degree and completed 2 years of university teaching in other words your liberal studies which are the first 2 years of any major university. Then the 3rd and 4th year are at you BFA classes in which you focus on your major. I am doing this now.


----------



## braininabox (May 26, 2007)

At the majority of art schools liberal studies/general ed. courses are not part of the curriculum.  Because of this, theres not much you can take at a community college that would be transferable to film school.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 26, 2007)

But many of the film schools are at major universities like NYU, FSU, USC, etc., where there is a strong general education component in the curriculum. I know you can transfer a large amount of credits into NYU to fulfill humanities and science requirements.


----------



## Cine (May 26, 2007)

^^^

Does FSU have film school of more mainstrean system of filmmaking? Or it's independent based on? 

I am just very curious about it.


----------



## yawnface86 (May 26, 2007)

all of my credits are transferring including classes like cinematography lighting etc as well as algebra chemistry they replace other classes like physics.  i am not sure where you guys are getting your information from... but from somebody who actually is doing it they do transfer into a public state university. you may want to research your opinion before jumping to conclusions, that exactly why i want to write this book. 


Cine, fsu film school is an industrial style filmmaking. It is independent filmmaking completely paid for by the school to have people focus on the creative aspect. it follows rules of many guilds and is geared towards preparing you for experience you will have on the job. it is kinda like a boot camp for filmmakers who are going to move to la and need to have a reel.


----------



## Darwyn (May 26, 2007)

Well that's very good to know yawnface86.I am also thinking about going through this route, but atm thinking things through, just trying to get through high school.


----------



## yawnface86 (May 26, 2007)

highschool kinda sucks... i would have dropped out if i didn't want to go to film school. if you need help just send me a line. its way worth it.


----------



## Darwyn (May 26, 2007)

Hey yawnface86, I sent you a private message/topic thing, check it out!


----------



## JacobD (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, I just finished Highschool and I'm going to Oklahoma City Community College this fall. I can't wait. I hope to transfer to The University of Oklahoma.
Being in Oklahoma, film schools aren't exactly easy to come by. I probably wouldn't even go to film school but I have an OHLAP scholarship. It stands for Oklahoma Higher Learning Access Program. I get free tuition to any Oklahoma school. If it's free I might as well take it right?


----------

